# Insurance getting cancel



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

I got a letter from my insurance company (Geico)saying that they are not renewing my policy after august because i am driving for Uber.So i have until august to send Geico my deactivation letter from Uber if not i get cancel.The sad thing about this is that there are no insurance companies in NY that do ride sharing insurance only if you are TLC. I called Uber but as usual the person i got sound like they are at the next end of the world could not give me an answer.After 5 years and over 10000 rides i have to call it quits after august. Uber needs to do something.It is just wrong.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good.

That is one less UNINSURED driver on the road.

If you had an incident Geico would not have covered you when they realised what you were doing.

Consider yourself extraordinarily lucky.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Bye.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

JAnightrider said:


> Uber needs to do something.It is just wrong.


Sorry but what is wrong is people like you who FAIL to do their civic responsibility and READ YOUR insurance policy in full (not the 3 page recap but the entire 30-50 page document) as well as research what you are getting yourself into.

I am sick and tired of people crying it is Uber's fault.

Time to grow up and start taking some personal responsibility for your actions.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There has to be one rideshare friendly insurance company in NY.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

You drove 10,000 rides and jeopardized all those passengers plus yourself. You knew that it was illegal and didn’t care, don’t expect sympathy from all of us drivers who had to pay for rideshare insurance protection.
BTW don’t say that you didn’t know that you needed rideshare insurance, everyone in the U.S. knew this from day one. 
Now if you want to continue call progressive insurance and pay for a commercial insurance policy.


----------



## Az2ZeJ (Oct 15, 2017)

I believe Hereford and/or American Transit may be able to help you out.


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> You drove 10,000 rides and jeopardized all those passengers plus yourself. You knew that it was illegal and didn't care, don't expect sympathy from all of us drivers who had to pay for rideshare insurance protection.
> BTW don't say that you didn't know that you needed rideshare insurance, everyone in the U.S. knew this from day one.
> Now if you want to continue call progressive insurance and pay for a commercial insurance policy.


No he didnt. Uber already provides RS insurance coverage when you are with a PAX or in route to one.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Senzo said:


> No he didnt. Uber already provides RS insurance coverage when you are with a PAX or in route to one.


If you're doing rideshare without riseshare coverage and get into an accident your insurance company will most likely cancel your policy and Uber's insurance may not cover you.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Always be upfront about getting the proper insurance. You get into a wreck, no moola to pay, you get a court mandated payment and you will become a permanent Pax, while trying to pay off the 7 figure settlement.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

New York rideshare Uber covers you when app is on without a pax it is lower coverage. . Allstate and statefarm will not drop you. There is no company that writes rideshare insurance in New York.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> New York rideshare Uber covers you when app is on without a pax it is lower coverage. . Allstate and statefarm will not drop you. There is no company that writes rideshare insurance in New York.


? and Uber is an honest company. If there isn't an insurance company writing rideshare policies then anyone driving is doing so illegally, but go ahead and find out the hard way.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

JAnightrider said:


> I got a letter from my insurance company (Geico)saying that they are not renewing my policy after august because i am driving for Uber.So i have until august to send Geico my deactivation letter from Uber if not i get cancel.The sad thing about this is that there are no insurance companies in NY that do ride sharing insurance only if you are TLC. I called Uber but as usual the person i got sound like they are at the next end of the world could not give me an answer.After 5 years and over 10000 rides i have to call it quits after august. Uber needs to do something.It is just wrong.


Look ? at it this way Muggsy, U scammed GEICO for a few years
and now the jigs up


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JAnightrider said:


> I got a letter from my insurance company (Geico)saying that they are not renewing my policy after august because i am driving for Uber.So i have until august to send Geico my deactivation letter from Uber if not i get cancel.The sad thing about this is that there are no insurance companies in NY that do ride sharing insurance only if you are TLC. I called Uber but as usual the person i got sound like they are at the next end of the world could not give me an answer.After 5 years and over 10000 rides i have to call it quits after august. Uber needs to do something.It is just wrong.


Don't listen to those that seem to have no idea how the insurance actually works in NY. Internet forums are filled with people who give advice on things the don't factually know about. Insurance is different in each state. Some are well intentioned but factual unfamiliar with your specifics and some just like to break balls.

You did nothing illegal or scammed anyone. In NY the way it works is Uber must maintain a database of all active drivers that the insurance companies have access to. So all insurance companies in NY already know who is doing rideshare. Geico seems to be the only one that drops people. Also in NY, if you get in an accident upon inquiry they must tell the insurance company if you were online or offline.

Get new insurance immediately and then cancel Geico BEFORE they cancel you so that isn't on your record.

You are fully covered by Uber in phase 2 and 3(minus the deductible). Phase 1 is your problem with no rideshare add on which no insurance company in NY offers. As @islanddriver said State Farm and Allstate will not drop you. Geico seems to be the only company in NY that drops people. Just know that while you are in phase 1 (online but no ride) no insurance company will cover you for collision and Uber offers limited liability coverage. If your app is off its no problem.

Because your insurance won't cover you in phase 1 for collision, the best way to do rideshare in NY is with an older car that has no financing on it. Best if the car has a low enough value that you walk away from it in a phase 1 collision.

Hope this helps.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

why are you obsessed with having Geico as your car insurer ?


----------



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Don't listen to those that seem to have no idea how the insurance actually works in NY. Internet forums are filled with people who give advice on things the don't factually know about. Insurance is different in each state. Some are well intentioned but factual unfamiliar with your specifics and some just like to break balls.
> 
> You did nothing illegal or scammed anyone. In NY the way it works is Uber must maintain a database of all active drivers that the insurance companies have access to. So all insurance companies in NY already know who is doing rideshare. Geico seems to be the only one that drops people. Also in NY, if you get in an accident upon inquiry they must tell the insurance company if you were online or offline.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot J.Most of these guys that you see with their negative posts are not even real drivers.I call them "time wasters"


----------

